# Any Texans



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I started this post because I read every post and I wanted to see how many texans Are on here if you didn’t know I’m a Texan


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I used to be a Texan. Still am at heart. I’ve spent the majority of my life in TX. We moved to KY 9 months ago.


----------



## Aimeewill (7 mo ago)

Texan here! I’m in Parker County.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Once a texan always a Texan


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aimeewill said:


> Texan here! I’m in Parker County.


I’m in In little elm in a couple of years all finally be able to move and get some GOATS!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Central Texas here. There are quite a few Texans here.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Southeast texas here! Howdy


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

howdy


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Let me see, I think if I'm remembering properly: @GoofyGoat @Jubillee @Boers4ever @Goats2Greedy @JML Farms? @Feira426 

(I'm not from TX nor have I ever lived there, but I was in the state once! 😛)


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow!! Your a temporary Texan for that’s act


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm honored! I seem to remember if someone is from Texas better than any other state. 😂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Howdy. Deep east TX here.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Feliks :) (6 mo ago)

I’m a Wisconsinite!


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (8 mo ago)

Welcome to the goat life I am a proud Texas in Tarrant county!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am from the other T state. Spent some time in Texas and almost moved there once many years ago but ended up staying in Tenn. Nice state and great people there.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Central Texas here.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I am from the other T state. Spent some time in Texas and almost moved there once many years ago but ended up staying in Tenn. Nice state and great people there.


I have an aunt who lives in Franklin TN. I like it there.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hounddog23 said:


> I have an aunt who lives in Franklin TN. I like it there.


Franklin is a nice area and have some friends there. Other side of the state from us.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am in east Texas.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow so many Texans


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Praying for y’all


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

DDFN said:


> I am from the other T state. Spent some time in Texas and almost moved there once many years ago but ended up staying in Tenn. Nice state and great people there.


My son lives in Johnson, City. In fact, I leave Monday to go up there for a week to see him! I loved TN when I visited last year!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> My son lives in Johnson, City. In fact, I leave Monday to go up there for a week to see him! I loved TN when I visited last year!


Hope you have fun


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jubillee said:


> My son lives in Johnson, City. In fact, I leave Monday to go up there for a week to see him! I loved TN when I visited last year!


Oh cool! Well I am about maybe 4 hours from there. I drove to Elizabethton back in the spring for a cte training at TCAT. Johnson city is nice. I am about an hour west of Knoxville. Safe travels.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Been gone from the goat spot for a while, but I'm back now! I'm in central Texas.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey I’m in East TX! [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] you got it right! Unbelievably lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am in East Texas.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Franklin is a nice area and have some friends there. Other side of the state from us.


Very cool!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Minnesota here I see the Texan I knew in the comments! @happybleats lol


----------

